# The Grand Ride Photo Thread



## 37fleetwood (Feb 4, 2014)

I've been thinking over the last few weeks, there is no reliable place to see all of the photos of the rides we go on out here on the west coast. I was posting them in the swap meets and events area but that's more for announcing stuff, not for posting photos and talking about rides past.
so, I've decided to make this thread as a "one stop shopping" thread with all of the photos and discussions in it.
I'll be posting as many of my photos as seems worthwhile here, and invite anyone else interested to add theirs.
feel free to discuss the rides and photos, tell stories and have a good time. I doubt this will get as big as the Babes and Bicycles thread, but i'm hoping it will be something people look at and enjoy nearly as much.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 4, 2014)

I went on my first Cyclone Coaster ride way back on March 2nd 2008. back then there were only about 20 bikes or so. I heard about it through Mark Mann who ran a MSN group for Schwinn guys. I didn't know anyone there so I invited my sister to go. she hated it, but I loved it and started to go much more often from there. here are the photos I took from that ride.
P.S. my camera was a much smaller and less capable model back then, so don't expect too much from the early rides.

my sister's ride:






before the ride:


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 4, 2014)

part two:

I've never been one to shoot photos during the rides, so only one ride photo.





my ride:





on the way home the bikes shifted on the back of the car and took out my propeller, I was bummed for the longest time!
I still have the broken pieces.


----------



## schwinnja (Feb 4, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> I went on my first Cyclone Coaster ride way back on March 2nd 2008. back then there were only about 20 bikes or so. I heard about it through Mark Mann who ran a MSN group for Schwinn guys. I didn't know anyone there so I invited my sister to go. she hated it, but I loved it and started to go much more often from there. here are the photos I took from that ride.
> P.S. my camera was a much smaller and less capable model back then,
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 4, 2014)

schwinnja said:


> Was that the ride that we went to Seal Beach and disappeared from you?????




it was this ride, that was one of the main reasons my Sister won't go anymore! we got separated and had to find our way back, and neither of us were familiar with Long Beach.


----------



## bicycle larry (Feb 4, 2014)

*vintage bicycle ride*

thanks for putting thees pictures on real nice bikes i really like the green monark firestone . from bicycle larry


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 4, 2014)

the next ride was actually planned before the first Cyclone Coaster ride I went on. the thread is here if you want a funny look at the early days of the CABE.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?2036-I-want-to-put-together-a-So-Cal-bike-ride!!

this is the ride we came up with. it would be hosted by our good friend and Chopadero JR'S MONARK.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?2410-The-San-Diego-Classic-Bicycle-Fun-Ride

here are the photos:

all the bikes before the ride



this is Jamie's wife, but that's not her bike!



a beautiful Shelby with a Durante springer was there!



I didn't catch his name but the bike was gorgeous!



here's the lineup! kinda heavy on the Monarks Junior! (just kidding)



ooohh, ahhh Ray and Tracy brought a girls Champion front flex!! Ray rode the beautiful Roadmaster which will show up later!



all us guys and gals posing for a photo op.



there's that Roadmaster!! absolutely beautiful twist on one of my favorite bikes!



after checking the air in the tires we're off! (isn't that a Super Streamliner???, isn't that General McCracken on that bike!!!)



Ray and Tracy following that beutiful Shelby, this ride had some beautiful stuff!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 4, 2014)

Ken trying to get a photo of me trying to get a photo of him.



and half of Mark thrown in for good measure!



it was a bit crowded on the beach that day, this was as uncrowded as it seemed to get. and where is Jamie?? his tire exploded about 100 yards into the ride! he limped back and through sheer determination caught up with us a bit later. (you're my hero Jamie!)



a quick stop for a head count, only Jamie is missing.



yes officer they were a huge gang and they were all riding funny bikes!






who the heck is this guy and why is he at our ride??? we really need to step up security at these events! I guess it's just the Schwinnja



nice guy I can't remember his name though.



Tracy and (let me see if I can get this right) Juniors sisters baby's God Mother? nice girl crazy bike though.



Jamie's wife on her original Hello Kitty bike! (you don't see many of these babies around anymore)


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 4, 2014)

ok, sorry for the mixup earlier (for those watching as I uploaded these out of order) here we are for a guick stop at the pub.



Ken is studying to be a popparazzi (did I spell that right?)



Ray and Junior



still at the pub



lets see where did we leave off? oh yeah at the pub (just a quick stop!)



Ken's flat tire (the first one, yup you heard right the first one!) a quick sidetrip and it was fixed...or was it?



some drunken idiot dropped his beer on tracy and rays Champion and got beer all over it and Ken's Firestone. she was going to kill him but we held her back!



Jeepers Mr. Wilson, I love this bike!



Ok, I got tired of riding and taking photos so I put the camera away until we reached camp where Juniors wife had the bar-b-que ready for us! what a deal! thank you, it was great!
sittin around shootin the...breeze, yeah that's it the breeze get your minds out of the gutter!



Jamie a little out of breath but still in the action getting some photos for posterity


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 4, 2014)

funny the stuff you see at the beach, oh yeah sorry Corvette I didn't get the guy in the thong!



did I mention the bar-b-que was great?



ya know, if you're going to go by the name Corvette... here's 55 Columbia Custom.



junior holding the baby



the first glimpse of the Huffman Book project!!



Gee that Ken's a handsom devil ain't he!



now children, if you see these guys together, unsupervised, it can only lead to trouble with a capital "T"!



the bikes that survived the ride.



gas, $75.00, drive time, 7 hours round trip, seeing Jamie's kickstand, PRICELESS!!!!!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 4, 2014)

ok, I took some detail shots, I hope you like them, let me know


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 4, 2014)

Ok, back to the ride!
Ken's second flat!



drop stands don't work well on grass! (no it didn't fall I just didn't trust it is all)



the guys with the customs wouldn't park by us! (just kidding)



Hey!, You Guys! what are you doing to that poor bike!!



what a day! just kicking back talking and hanging out.



(sorry I almost forgot) Junior's son rode Juniros bike down the hillside of the bridge and made it fine until he hopped the curb and collapsed the springer which ripped the fender almost completely off! luckily he didn't get hurt and the guys got it going again in fairly short order.



I agree, I was just about worn out and wanted a nap too, hope you liked the photos, and to you guys who were there it was a pleasure and a privilege to ride with you, thanks to you Junior and Jamie and families, I will see if I can put something together up here as nice, but the bar has been placed high.
Scott


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Feb 4, 2014)

*This IS THE GRAND PHOTO THREAD..*

Awesome pics ...I am wishing for sun!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 4, 2014)

oh, I almost forgot. the two streamliners posed for some photos.
Jamies:







and mine:






Scott

ok, that's the end of the San Diego ride. for those interested, there are more photos and more conversation in the original thread. I also fixed the links to the photos on that thread as I posted to this one.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?2538-photos-of-the-San-Diego-ride-04-26-08


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 4, 2014)

next stop Walt's Flying A Swap 2008:
here's the original thread if ayone's interested:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?2578-the-swap-at-Walts-05-04-08

well I survived though it was a close one! Mike and his wife and I went to Walt's Bi-Annual bike swap and ride. now I was told that the ride would be not too long nor too fast nor too hilly. the speed was nice the hills were fine but does someone want to tell me just how long this 6-8 mile ride actually was? anyway you're not here to listen to me whine. it all started like any undertaking with the preparation for the swap meet. aparently while I was busy getting ready my Nephew got hold of my camera! so here is the first photo of the swap/ride. 



Scott
You know you're in trouble when...
when the cross traffic looks like this(notice the navigation system says to turn left in .2 miles?:






once there though the fun began. I'd never seen one of these, have you?



ok, I have a question! why is this in the rafters? Man I would soo ride that bike!!



this aparently is the collaborative effort of the guys at huffman and sears to come up with new ideas... like the twin bar streamliner?



Blue Birds are kinda extreme to begin with, this one very extreme!



some photos of out front at Walt's.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 4, 2014)

a couple of neat military themed bikes.



and another!



Bob U. (U. as in "you try to spell it! actually it's spelled Ujszaszi) talking with Walt right before the ride.



Walt and John.



I didn't meet these two but the kid had a neat hot rod bike (or is that Walt's colapsible bike with the handlebars upside down?)



I rode ahead and caught everyone passing and waving (well almost everyone),


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm sorry you just can't take some folks places!



and now we know where he gets it!



Dave (Old Hot Rod) diligently getting photos.



one of the military bikes (sorry I can't recal his name, really nice guy though.)



well I guess in a group this big, tire problems happen.



no more "Hello Kitty" ! A really beautiful Columbia made Cyclone



Hey there's Dave again!



check out the cool tiger.



a quick pit stop at a rest room and make sure everyone is still with us.



Walt getting ready to lead onward.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 4, 2014)

and finally after slowing down on taking photos a bit, Lunch!



the poor girl at the counter said it had been quiet til we got there.



ok, why does Dave look so bored? believe it or not the conversation was about what to call more than one pig!! ( a kid googled it and it is a "herd" of pigs)



at lunch another 1936 Rollfast made "Zep" type showed up.



ok, just what do you call it when you cut your shorts off so short that there is no bottom?? anybody?? Jim??



I guess after me not getting Marks Excelsior he decided not to bring it. I'm ok with the Ranger personally!



another of the Ranger.



after lunch a bit of a break on the grass.



this ride was about me getting pictures of Dave getting pictures. (last time was Ken, where is Ken!)



A really nice picture of Mark, well sort of. ( edited for the sake of decency. originals available at the concession counter after the show)


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 4, 2014)

and finally we end up with Jamie and his wife.
it was fun, and great meeting everyone again.  
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 4, 2014)

next up, the best ride no one went on! May 2009 marked the first and, so far, last San Diego Big Ass Burrito Ride hosted by the Aerophycho himself. I got there early and met Jamie and his wife Sharon and no one else came so we rode anyway. as I recall it we rode all afternoon, stopped for the promised "Big Ass Burrito" and were not disappointed! we then rode until it was too dark to ride any further. man was I sore the next day!

here are the few photos I took:














and the burrito. it was so big Jamie and Sharon had to share one. I can't remember how much of mine I was able to pig down


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 4, 2014)

*Scott ... Yellow shirt on the Navy Military bicycle ...*

Roger is his name ... he is Cory's neighbor ... super nice guy ... haven't seen him in a while ...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks Frank,
next up April 2010. this was a pivotal ride for me. in April that year I bought my little Ford Focus, and was able to make the 90+ mile drive each way to the rides and made many more than I was able to prior to that point. you can watch the Cyclone Coaster ride grow looking through the photos over the years. hard to imagine it this small. this was the ride we ended up in the middle of the Cambodian New Year parade that I have since found out wasn't as much of a coincidence as I at first thought (thanks Bernard) it was fun though and worked out in the end, though I think they were wondering why we were there.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 5, 2014)

May 2010. this was the first accidental Huffman Happening. without knowing it several of us brought Huffmans. there are always a bunch of Schwinns, but back then there weren't very many Huffmans. as you know, that has since changed!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## rollfaster (Feb 5, 2014)

*the grand ride*

great pics and bikes scott.looks like you guys had a good time as always.i am however a little jealous with your nice weather though.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 5, 2014)

June 2010. in this set of photos, you'll see one of the first photos with Eric and one of the twins, Jackson, actually it was quite a while before I realized that there were two of them and they were twins. I think Eric liked the idea that it confused everyone. on one of the rides I noticed one of them riding a different bike and said something like oh, you're riding a different bike this time, to which he replied that no, that was his brothers bike, I said oh, you rode his bike last time, and he said no, his brother rode his own bike last time. finally Eric let me in on the joke and said there were two of them. back then they looked almost exactly alike, not so much any more!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 5, 2014)

July 2010. our "First Sunday of the Month" premise landed the ride on the 4th of July, and the Cyclone Coaster group did not disappoint!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 5, 2014)

needless to say, there was a few people on the beach that day, and in true California style, they weren't always completely dressed!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 5, 2014)

August 2010. the ride I missed...by a week!
ok, in my defense, I had been very busy with both work and building my RatRod bikes build off bike. I had just finished the bike and was excited to "unveil" it at the ride and when I got there, no one was there! I called one of the guys and he reminded me that it was the 8th, and the first sunday was the previous weekend. as it happened they were going to meet and ride in Newport anyway so I loaded back up and drove the 30 or so miles to Newport and we rode. sadly I was so disheartened I only took one photo.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 5, 2014)

September 2010. I missed the Cyclone Coaster ride again, but made it to Walt's Flying A Studio swap. as I was sorting this one out I realized I missed the two Walt swaps in 2009, so they will follow immediately after this one.
a couple of features of this ride were that we set Marks Autocycle in the window as if it was on display back in the day. the other was the semi famous shot I took inside Walt's at night with the Shelbys. this is the as shot version. I made one where I photo-shopped out the chair by the door.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 5, 2014)

another note, this was the first real ride where there were people around that I had the Rat Rod bike. everyone got to ride it ( I think they thought it wouldn't ride well, and was only for looks).


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 5, 2014)

January 2009. Walt's Flying A swap. going back to get this one! apparently I didn't tag these as a bike ride and they didn't show up in the search I did.
Walt's was famous for the bikes hanging in his rafters. he's since sold almost all of them.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 5, 2014)

this first bike is the one sold to American Pickers, which they then claimed to be barn fresh. sorry no barns in Newport Beach, and this one was anything but fresh.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 5, 2014)

June 2009, the next Walt's swap that I missed posting. it also marks the trend of me not getting any photos of the bike I rode. this ride was the first and only ride where I rode my first curved rear end Super Streamline that I later sold to Freqman. the one he so beautifully restored.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 5, 2014)

October 2010. only 3 more years of ride photos to go! anyone bored yet?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 5, 2014)

and yes, that's the Queen Mary.


----------



## Fltwd57 (Feb 5, 2014)

Great stuff Scott.. Lots of cool bikes, familiar faces and places. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 6, 2014)

November 2010. after fighting with my photobucket for a couple hours I think I finally have it sorted out.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## tailhole (Feb 6, 2014)

Looks like fun.  I wish I could ride with this group.  We have lots of rides in my area, in all weather.  Right now it's -5 degrees.  I'll take some shots next week (we ride 3rd Sunday of each month), might not be a big turnout if it's still this chilly.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 6, 2014)

book ahead and a round trip shouldn't cost that much. you won't find a better bunch of guys and a better ride!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 6, 2014)

November 2010. later that month a few of us went to San Diego and rode. this ride featured the debut of my ex-motorized Super Streamline, and Junior ghost riding the beautiful green Monark into the curb.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 6, 2014)

almost forgot, this ride also featured a stop at Rusty Spokes that only lasted 3 or 4 hours.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 7, 2014)

December 2010.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 7, 2014)

February 2011.

where's January you ask? well as you can see in January 2011 Lancaster had a bit of weather!
now, this may not look like much to you back-easters, but out here, they close the roads and declare an emergency for less.





so, as I was saying, February 2011... the ride featured Walt Adams' full suspension shaft drive Pierce.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## slick (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok. Great pictures Scott. All i can say is that i want that Pierce! Overall, hands down, insanely badass bike. WANT!!!!! Wonder if he still has it or ?????


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 8, 2014)

April 2011. featuring Marty's Aerocycle. Marty has some of the hobbys best looking patina bikes. as time goes by, I'm gaining a deep respect, not for the perfect restorations, not for the 9+ original bikes, but for the bikes with the really deep interesting patina. Marty's Aero has that in spades!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 12, 2014)

May 2011. the month of the hanging Cantilevers.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 13, 2014)

Great pictures, thank you for posting them.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 13, 2014)

May 2011. the last of Walt's Swaps. this ride featured too much to list including 5 Safety and Super Streamlines together in one ride (a record we still haven't beat!) and of course Walt's aluminum fendered Super Deluxe Double Duty Autocycle.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 13, 2014)

Wow! I love all the eye candy! I am green with envy!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 13, 2014)

bikecrazy said:


> Wow! I love all the eye candy! I am green with envy!




Who's AC is that?.. Custom light bracket?


----------



## steve doan (Feb 13, 2014)

*Aerocycle*

Scott, your aerocycle is the one I bought at a farm auction in 04.  I have the original pictures plus the hood ornament that was on the front fender.  Steve Doan


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 13, 2014)

bikecrazy said:


> Wow! I love all the eye candy! I am green with envy!



Hey bikecrazy and everyone else who is enjoying this thread, you are all welcome! I've been meaning to do this for a long time, but haven't got around to it until now. it's a huge task finding, sorting, re-sizing, uploading and posting these, but in the end I think it will be worth it.



Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Who's AC is that?.. Custom light bracket?



first, what am I going to do with you? at the beginning of the post it mentions *Walt's* Autocycle. next, how should I know about the light brackets? this is a Schwinn, and I'm the Huffy guy remember! (actually I think it was mentioned at the ride that the lower light brackets were an accessory piece but don't quote me on that). the Autocycle is no longer Walt's and is in the hands of a fellow CABE member who can comment if he likes.



steve doan said:


> Scott, your aerocycle is the one I bought at a farm auction in 04.  I have the original pictures plus the hood ornament that was on the front fender.  Steve Doan



Hey Steve, I do not now, nor have I ever owned an Aerocycle. (what are you trying to do to me, ruin my reputation? ) actually I think you're referring to Marty's. it's a lot of people's favorite Aerocycle (you may hear from Marty, he likes to get the whole story on the bikes he has)


----------



## steve doan (Feb 13, 2014)

*Aerocycle*

Thanks Scott, My phone # is 563-920-8889.  Steve Doan


----------



## slick (Feb 13, 2014)

Great thread you have going here Scott. I promise i will start throwing in pictures of our Rolling Relics rides on here soon.

This thread is great for reference of bikes of days past, and a big drool factor. The red Speedline Airflow minus a tank with the black darts was mine next to Charlies black with red darts Speedline which is now in the hands of Mike Wolfe. I sold the red and black speedline to a good friend up here who has added the tank to it and the lobdell seat. I painted the tank to match and the bike looks killer now.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 14, 2014)

slick said:


> Great thread you have going here Scott.
> This thread is great for reference of bikes of days past, and a big drool factor.
> 
> Absolutely!
> ...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 14, 2014)

July 2011. another 4th of July themed rides. this ride I seem to have been in a people mood. featured in this ride is a good shot of one of the most pupular of the Cyclone Coaster group. see if you can pick out Spanky. hint he's the one with the sunglasses.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 14, 2014)

also of note in this ride are these Schwinns. we have a small group that shows up on bikes where the chrome looks as clear and shiny as water, and the paint looks like candy!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 14, 2014)

August 2011. a few photos of a few good bikes.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 17, 2014)

September 2011.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 23, 2014)

October 2011. San Diego Tour De Fat. of note, Elvis rides a Huffman, and I think this is the first ride Frank made after the near fatal motorcycle crash.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 23, 2014)

November 2011. this ride features rain, and a small stop where a guy was playing ball with his dog. it was funny because the dog would bring him the ball and then run and hide behind the tree until he threw it again. also of note is that back then the twins were almost the same size.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 2, 2014)

*Great pics*

Thanks Scott for taking and posting these. I have not seen any pics of me or my Huffman yet. (I know its repainted and missing stuff)


----------



## Fltwd57 (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 15, 2017)

so, I ran across this thread looking for something else, should I do some updates?
who even cares?


----------



## Jimmy V (Feb 15, 2017)

37fleetwood said:


> so, I ran across this thread looking for something else, should I do some updates?
> who even cares?



Good pictures!  I care... yes post some updates. I would enjoy seeing them. Hope to be able to do the ride someday soon.  Thanks for doing this..  Jim.


----------



## Boris (Feb 15, 2017)

Yes updates!!! Great photos!!!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 16, 2017)

37fleetwood said:


> so, I ran across this thread looking for something else, should I do some updates?
> who even cares?



I think people care; I care.
We all love pictures.
Please update when you have time.
Your photos are always great to see and look at over and over....


----------

